# New Closed Ended Real Ivory Pen



## timcbs (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Here is the latest pen of the week, It is a double closed ended with hidden clip fountain Pen, This is the first time trying this with Ivory, I just wanted to make sure I did not screw this one up, over 100.00 worth of Ivory. but it came out super nice.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW, That is SUPER NICE, Extra SUPER NICE.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome work.  I like it a lot.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 23, 2010)

Super nice is an understatement.  It screams sophistication and class!!  Well done.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice.  I love working with ivory and can understand the nerves involved about screwing it up.  Simple but very elegant.  Great looking pen.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very elegant, thats a beautiful pen.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 23, 2010)

That is a real beauty, very classy!


----------



## louisbry (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nicely done and very deserving of the extraordinary blank.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 24, 2010)

Not very often do i see a pen that makes me JEALOUS... 


I AM JEALOUS! amazing pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome pen, the hidden clip look great.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## fernhills (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow.   Carl


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW! Nice use of the material to hide the eliminate the centerband and the clip looks just right, as well. Nicely done!


----------



## timcbs (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the positive comments!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Great job Tim . That has a very nice vintage look to it , you got the shape perfect .


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 24, 2010)

They say the sincerest form of flattery is imitation, but in my opinion it's when someone says "I wouldn't mind buying that".



I honestly wouldn't mind buying that.


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 24, 2010)

That is simply spectacular. If you don't mind me asking where did the ivory come from?


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 24, 2010)

*Ivory pen*

That has a very simple yet sophistacated appearance. I am certain that who ever purchases that pen will be very pleased. The lack of a center band looks great it reminds me of early fountain pens


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 24, 2010)

Love IT !!!!
I really like the hidden clip.
Where would I look to find ivory to try one for myself.
I would also love to know how you did the hidden clip with the closed in pen.
Are the how toos posted somewhere in the forum.
I am new to the membership and still learning where to find info.
Thanks
SUPER PEN!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Not saying this is where he got his, but here is one source for us Stateside.

http://www.elephantivorytusks.com/penblanks.html


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 24, 2010)

Tim,
What a beauty.  Great job, I like that a lot.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## timcbs (Mar 24, 2010)

Got the Ivory from: http://www.ivorybuyer.com/sales/turning.htm Cap was made from .750 stock and the body was .625


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 24, 2010)

Very classy! Nice pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful work, Tim!
I would have the shakes on that much money in real ivory,
you obviously did not.
I like the execution of your design.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2010)

*extremly elegant*

Yes, extremely elegant. And, very well done. I don't think my nerves could handle that. Are you going to keep it or sell?
Did you put a finish or other protective finish on the ivory?


----------



## DotDoc (Mar 27, 2010)

Nothing more than a work of art...great looking pen


----------



## johncrane (Mar 27, 2010)

Tim!
Your work and finished pen looks fantastic, first class all the way, i also think that clip is one of the best out there and looks great with the ivory, this  is a keeper for sure.:biggrin: well done!:wink:


----------



## wizard (Mar 27, 2010)

That is a beautiful pen! I would love to learn to make something that gorgeous. You are truly talented. Best Wishes, Wizard


----------



## timcbs (Mar 28, 2010)

I am looking to sell it and the Finnish I used was CA instead of lacquer, should last longer...


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Mar 28, 2010)

That pen is sweet..... nice job all around.


----------



## greggas (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Job;

I have a similar order ahead of me for three in Ivory...It cost me $ 120 a blank...what , if you do not mind me asking, did you charge for this?

thanks


----------



## timcbs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have not sold it yet, I was looking to get 795.00 for it, lots of craftsmanship in this one...


----------

